# LMU (MFA in Film Production) VS BU (MS in Television)



## Veer (Jun 25, 2021)

I had been accepted for MS in Television at Boston University, but now I have been pulled off the waitlist from LMU. I have always had a film background, but since I have not explored Television, I am open to the idea of exploring the industry. Switching back to film seems hard after pursuing MS in Television at Boston. LMU offers exposure to both Film and TV. LMU has a location advantage, but then even BU offers a semester in LA. BU has a better university ranking, and LMU has a better course ranking. Faculty wise, I like both. I am so confused, do you guys have any suggestions?


----------



## Chris W (Jun 26, 2021)

What is your ideal job? Narrative TV?

I'm honestly not too familiar with BU's grad television program.

LMU does have a big advantage on terms of location.

Are the prices similar?


----------

